# Plans for New Years Eve?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How will you be ringing in the new year?

I'll be headed to Shreveport and party with my old riding buddies.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Every year on new years eve I have the family over and we have a big ole feast. It usually consists of a butt load of steak with sauteed mushrooms and onions, baked potatoes, shrimp, and king crab legs. We usually sit around and drink and feed our face all night while making fun of each other the whole time.


----------



## ATPmike (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be working.. I work 3:30 to 11:30. So I should be on way home as the new year comes in..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

:beerchug:We will be celebrating on the river with a massive fire works show and plenty of adult beverages. It sounds like a dangerous combo because it is.:friday:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

may go riding .. but i know i will not be on the highways on new years eve ....


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nuttin here gotta b at work at 3am on newyears day.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

gettin' shitty drunk with some friends either at my shop, or at a buddys house...its still up in the air at the moment...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

goin bowling from 8-1 with a bunch of friends.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I will be rubbing p-nut butter on my nipples & my wife will have jelly in her belly button. Then we gonna make a PB&J sandwich. Lol. I really have np clue what we r going to be doing. Just be safe whatever yall decide to do


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was interesting. get pics.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Getting stupid azz drunk, just not sure where yet.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

drtj said:


> I will be rubbing p-nut butter on my nipples & my wife will have jelly in her belly button. Then we gonna make a PB&J sandwich. Lol. I really have np clue what we r going to be doing. Just be safe whatever yall decide to do


:worthless::worthless::worthless::worthless::worthless::worthless::worthless::worthless:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

geez after reading drtj's post, my new year's eve plans sound so boring 

We're going to to the family thing. Play board/video games, much on snacks, have a few beavey's and ring in the new year.

Here's wishing everyone an amazing 2010 from our family to yours!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I am hoping for it to be an event. Haha


----------

